
Our Redesigned UI - Rapzid
https://circleci.com/blog/continuous-integration-that-you-can-trust/
======
conroy
Looks like the link should point to [https://circleci.com/blog/introducing-
our-redesigned-UI-buil...](https://circleci.com/blog/introducing-our-
redesigned-UI-built-for-increased-user-productivity/)

~~~
Rapzid
The correct link to the blog post is [https://circleci.com/blog/introducing-
our-redesigned-UI-buil...](https://circleci.com/blog/introducing-our-
redesigned-UI-built-for-increased-user-productivity/)

Did I mess that up? I can't edit it.. Bizarre, I could have swore I even
visited the link after submission :/

